# Perineum Laceration Repair **Please help**



## agomelsky@cfmcky.com (Feb 11, 2013)

What is the appropriate cpt for revision of a 3rd degree pernieum laceration repair, 14 days post delivery?


----------



## lorilynn7657 (Feb 11, 2013)

*post partum perineal lac repair*

I would direct you to the 12000 codes series. 12001 is for a simple closure; 12041 would be for an intermediate closure (2.5cm or less). Read the instructions/definitions in this section and compare them to the procedure note. The carrier may deny this as included in the global maternity period, but if this revision was done due to a complication, i.e. wound dehiscence, infection, etc, using the complication diagnosis code would be appropriate. You may have to research a little to see if the carrier would require a 58 modifier for 'staged or related proc by same physician during a post op period'.


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 13, 2013)

Per ACOG, this is billable with the 12041 code for 3rd degree repair  (13131 for 4th degree). I agree that I would send documentation to the insurance co.


----------

